# Liquid Hard Waxed TT



## R3AP4R (May 14, 2012)

HI

So the TT got the 5 stage hard wax treatment today. I was shocked that some places charge £430 for a hard wax treatment!

Stage 1: Wash the car and clean softly.
Stage 2: Apply wet wax and leave for 30 minutes.
Stage 3: When dry clean off wax leaving the boot and bonnet untouched.
Stage 4: Apply hard wax including boot and bonnet previously untouched. (Leave for 30-60 mins)
Stage 5: Activate the wax with water.

Not the best of pics because weather was a bit on and off yesterday with the sun!


----------



## Elite0777 (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks stunning! What products did you use?


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

Good job! Trying using smaller concentric circles to really work the wax in and ensuring an even finish!!

Nice one though mate


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Was that a Brazilian or did you go for the full Hollywood?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Diveratt said:


> Was that a Brazilian or did you go for the full Hollywood?


 :lol: :lol:

Damien.


----------



## R3AP4R (May 14, 2012)

Elite0777 said:


> Looks stunning! What products did you use?


Hi

Ill find out tom, its the body shop I use. I sure it all Auto-G.


----------



## R3AP4R (May 14, 2012)

GPT TT said:


> Good job! Trying using smaller concentric circles to really work the wax in and ensuring an even finish!!
> 
> Nice one though mate


Hi mate

Its a pic of the body-shop guy doing it. He did lots of circles and finished with a zig zag lol.


----------



## R3AP4R (May 14, 2012)

Diveratt said:


> Was that a Brazilian or did you go for the full Hollywood?


I like it all off!!! lol


----------

